# Start in die Herbstsaison 2015



## Küstenjonny (6. September 2015)

Hallo Sportsfreunde#h
 Heute den ersten Versuch gestartet.
 :Neustädter Bucht 1h
 :Holz und Blech
 :Nullnummer


----------



## Meerfor1 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Gestern mal an der Gels Au in DK "fremd gegangen" und nicht enttäuscht worden:

1 Meerforelle ca. 45 cm - zurückgesetzt
1 Meerforelle 58 cm - entnommen 
1 Meerforelle 65 cm - entnommen (3,2 kg)

2 Fische verloren beim Fischen ohne Widerhaken 
2 weitere Nachläufer 

Kurzweiliger Angeltag.


----------



## Rhöde (11. September 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*



Küstenjonny schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde#h
> Heute den ersten Versuch gestartet.
> :Neustädter Bucht 1h
> :Holz und Blech
> :Nullnummer



Danke "Küstenjonny" #6 !

Bin dann ja mal gespannt wie es so anläuft.

Dickes *PETRI* zu den Dänischen Forellen.


----------



## Küstenjonny (22. September 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Hallo Sportsfreunde !
 Nächste Nullrunde
 : sehr bekannter Strand in Oh ca. 2h in der Dämmerung
 :Holz u.Blech 
 Tl euch allen


----------



## Rosi (25. September 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Bei uns ist Schonzeit. Da mach ich nicht mal Fotos von zufällig gefangenen Mefos. Passiert manchmal, wenn man auf Makrelen aus ist.


----------



## magnus12 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*



Küstenjonny schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde#h
> Heute den ersten Versuch gestartet.
> :Neustädter Bucht 1h
> :Holz und Blech
> :Nullnummer


den ersten Versuch - überhaupt? Ich finde August läuft meist wesentlich besser als September & Oktober zusammen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel: 

64 cm, auf 4gr Slip Jig (Durchläufer). Geiler Drill an zum Köder passender Kombo


----------



## Küstenjonny (27. September 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Ja,.es geht doch:q
So wird es gemacht#6
Klasse#h
Nein ich meinte den ersten Versuch für die Herbstsaison 2015


----------



## laxvän (27. September 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Petri zur schönen Forelle#6, 
ich werde wohl am nächsten Wochenende meine Sommerpause beenden.


----------



## MWK (28. September 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Petri Magnus!
fischst du den Köder am Spirolino oder solo?
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## magnus12 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Nee solo. Zwei Schwerpunkte und ein langes Vorfach wären zu unhandlich. Für den Spiro nehme ich nur normale, leicht beschwerte Fliegen die ich beim Wurf neben mir im Wasser ablegen kann ohne dass sie sofort auf Tiefe gehen. 

Eigentlich waren die 4gr für den Bach gedacht, ich experimentiere gerade wie schwer ich solche Puschel mit normalem Gerät an der Ostsee fischen kann. 10-15gr sollten drin sein. Das schöne ist dass man sie extrem schnell durchbrennen kann ohne dass sie rotieren oder unnatürlich viel Druck machen, unterbrochen von gradliniger schneller Flucht zum Grund ab und zu. Solche Stunts bekommst du nur mit Jigs hin.


----------



## MWK (30. September 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Danke für die Beschreibung - hört sich spannend an, bei 4 Gramm kann man wohl von Forellenpirsch sprechen...


----------



## Stipfel (30. September 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Wie weit kommst du mit 4 gr. Am Strand ca. raus? Klingt wirklich gut....


----------



## magnus12 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

In etwa so weit wie ein Weltklasse-Fliegenfischer - nur Windunabhängig, leise und ermüdungsfrei. Hab das gerade neulich mit Bernd auf Samsö durchprobiert: 
http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/reisebericht-fliegenfischen-samsoe-2015.html

Die Makrele ging auf einen 4,5gr Jig, die angestaubte Forelle auf Fliege. Es waren viele Aufsteiger am Strand die schon so fressgehemmt waren dass sie einen fingerlangen Jigs bis zu 3 mal pro Wurf mit geschlossenem Maul attakierten. Nur eine kleine Fliege ging wirklich "rein". Bei Blankfischen  sieht die Bilanz anders aus. Ein schnell geführter 11gr Jig im Sandaalformat brachte aber auch Fisch, es geht auch schwerer.

Hier ist mal ein Bild welches das Bauprinzip beleuchtet: 







Einfach eine Jigkkopfform mit Bucktailkragen auf Drahteinlage umfrisieren und wie eine Tubenfliege binden. Die kleinen Häkchen penetrieren auch an leichtem Gerät sicher im Kiefer - meist nur einer - kriegen aber kaum Tang zu fassen.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (30. September 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Gefällt mir sehr gut die ganze Nummer. Schön das es "neue" Ideen und vor allem Menschen gibt die sie umsetzen. Chapeau!


----------



## Küstenjonny (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Heute von 5Uhr-8.30 Uhr 
 Sehr bekannter Strand in Oh.
 Holz u. Blech, Spinner
 Absolute Nullnummer, nicht mal einen Nachläufer!
 Kein Glück im Monent.
 Tl


----------



## Rhöde (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

*@Küstenjonny*
Sei ehrlich, Du willst da nur Deine Ruhe haben #y .


----------



## Küstenjonny (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*



Rhöde schrieb:


> *@Küstenjonny*
> Sei ehrlich, Du willst da nur Deine Ruhe haben #y .



Hey DU..|wavey:.nein ich würde es schreiben, wenn ich was gehabt hätte.Das mit der Ruhe am Strand Nr.1 ist bei minus 5 Grad an der Luft gegeben.:m
 Aber das auch nicht ein kleiner Dorsch in Wurfweite war macht mich nachdenklich#c#c.
 Vielleicht ist das Wasser noch zu warm.
 Tl an euch


----------



## Rosi (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Die Makrele ging auf einen 4,5gr Jig, die angestaubte Forelle auf Fliege. Es waren viele Aufsteiger am Strand die schon so fressgehemmt waren dass sie einen fingerlangen Jigs bis zu 3 mal pro Wurf mit geschlossenem Maul attakierten.



Moin zu dir, wie hast du das beobachtet? Gibt es vielleicht Bilder davon wie Makrelen einen Jig attakieren? Weil Makrelen doch eher vorsichtig sind und sich z.B. einem Boot nur am Haken auf 2m Entfernung nähern würden. Ob sie dabei vorher ein offenes oder ein geschlossenes Maul hatten ist doch eher eine kreative Vermutung- oder? Von oben kann man das schon mal garnicht sehen ohne Kamera.|bigeyes


----------



## magnus12 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Die Makrele konnte ich dabei beobachten wie sie am Haken hing. Ein Boot war dabei nicht im Spiel. Das ist das eine. 


Die Forellen hingegen haben den Köder z.T. mehrfach bis vor meine Füße attackiert ohne richtig hängen zu bleiben. Da mir sowas nur im Früherbst passiert wo viele angestaubte Fische mit leerem Magen unterwegs sind die vor allem an kleinen Fliegen hängen bleiben schließe ich darauf dass sie nicht wirklich fressen wollten sondern den Köder nur angestubst haben.  

Du kannst das aber gerne auch anders interpretieren, da möchte ich dir nicht vorgreifen. #h


----------



## Zanderfürst (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Gerade 3h draußen gewesen mit dem Belly.
Ort: Steilküste Ahrenshoop
Blinker/ GuFi
Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Welche Zeiten könnt ihr momentan empfehlen?
War ziemlich windig so dass ich die tiefschwarze Nacht meiden wollte.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Welche Bellys habt ihr hier im Einsatz ?


----------



## Küstenjonny (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Nachtrag vom 10.10.
 Strand Nr. 1 in Oh
 5-9UHR in der früh
 Holz u.Blech
 1mal 60cm Dorsch
 1mal 35cm Forelle
 Tl euch


----------



## Zanderfürst (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*

Nachtrag:

War dann links von der Seebrücke am Nachmittag (08.10.15) mit dem Belly. Habe 4 schöne Dorsche mitgenommen. Alle sehr gut im Futter. Der größte war 70cm. 

Es war am Nachmittag und lief wie am Schnürchen. Man hätte noch deutlich mehr fangen können aber ich bin am nächsten Tag abgereist...petri euch allen.


----------



## Blaupause (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Start in die Herbstsaison 2015*



Meerfor1 schrieb:


> Gestern mal an der Gels Au in DK "fremd gegangen" und nicht enttäuscht worden:
> 
> 1 Meerforelle ca. 45 cm - zurückgesetzt
> 1 Meerforelle 58 cm - entnommen
> ...


 
Glückwunsch ncoh mal zum Fang! 

Sag mal, was hast du da für einen Spinner an der Rute? Ich hatte mal zwei so ähnliche von Quantum; mit denen habe ich etliche Forellen gefangen. Den einen Spinner habe ich durch einen Schnurabriss im Drill mit einer großen Forelle verloren und den anderen an irgendeinen blöden Unterwasserast.... In diversen Angelläden konnte ich den bisher nicht wiederfinden. Wieder haben will!!!!


----------

